# Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

Redaktionell

*Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?​*
Auf Grundlage der Antworten der Parteien auf den Wahlprüfstein vom Anglerboard ist dies *meine Einschätzung zur Anglerfreundlichkeit der Parteien*, die wir angemailt hatten (und die alle geantwortet hatten). 
Ebenso spielen die konkreten politischen Handlungen der jeweiligen Parteien in der Vergangenheit im Bund wie den Ländern eine Rolle. 

"Schön" schreiben können ja alle, in der Praxis sieht das aber eben leider oft anders aus, so dass ich auch das mit max. 1 Note plus oder minus berücksichtige.

Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten

*Es geht um REIN ANGELPOLITISCHE Aspekte, nicht um allgemeinpolitische!*​


*Auswertung nach Anglerfreundlichkeit, KEINE Wahlempfehlung!​*






*Erklärung der Benotung aus REIN angelpolitischen Gesichtspunkten:*
Da ALLE in Verantwortung stehenden Parteien bis dato auch sinnlose Gesetze, Einschränkungen und Verbote GEGEN Angler und Angeln mitgetragen haben, konnte die Note 1 nicht vergeben werden.

Positiv ist anzumerken, dass ALLE Parteien diese nicht einfachen Fragen beantwortet haben. Und daher wurde die Note 6 nicht vergeben. 

Die Erklärung der Benotung für die einzelnen Parteien:
*CDU/CSU*
*Aus der Antwort:*
Die CDU/CSU hat sich grundsätzlich mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt.
Sie stellt Naturschutz nicht grundsätzlich über Angler und Angeln.
Dass beim Thema Tierschutz/zurücksetzen ausgerechnet auf die bayerische Regelung verwiesen wird, die eigenverantwortliches zurücksetzen eher erschwert als erleichtert, ist weniger erfreulich. Beim Kampf gegen ungerechtfertigte Angriffe wie von PETA will die CDU/CSU Angler unterstützen.

*Aus der praktischen Politik*
Im Bund steht die Union mit dem Landwirtschaftsminister für das Baglimit beim Dorsch und anderen Einschränkungen der EU gegenüber Angler, die nicht verhindert werden/wurden. In den Ländern steht die Union leider auch z. B. für das Abknüppelgebot in Bayern oder das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg. Positiv ist, dass von der Union Angler immer wieder auch Unterstützung gerade in den Ländern bekommen. Einzelne betroffene Abgeordnete wie Ingo Gädechens (Ostholstein) und sein Ministerpräsident Günther kämpfen z.B. mit ANGLERDEMO für Angler gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt. 


*Die Note:*
Die Antwort ist anglerfreundlich gewesen, man hat sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, auch wenn der Bezug zum leicht abgeänderten, aber nicht verbesserten Abknüppelgebot in Bayern als Vorbild für den Bund zumindest diskutabel ist. Da in den Ländern nicht nur für, sondern auch klar gegen Angler und Angeln gearbeitet wird, kann so statt einer 2, einem "gut", nur eine 3, ein "befriedigend"  gegeben werden von mir

----------------------------------------​
*SPD*
Die SPD hat sich nicht einmal näher mit dem Thema befasst, sondern teilweise nur einfach mehr oder weniger passende Textbausteine aus ihrem Wahlprogramm geschickt.
Auch beim Tierschutz steht sie eher gegen Angler. Die SPD setzt deutlich hier auf eine einschränkende Politik gegenüber Anglern.

*Aus der praktischen Politik*
Die SPD steht gerade im Bund mit Ministerin Hendricks für unbegründete Angelverbote wie in den AWZ/Fehmarnbelt. In vielen Ländern, in denen sie mit GRÜNEN regieren, trägt die SPD die grüne Verbots- und Aussperrpolitik mit (Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Thüringen, Sachsen Anhalt etc.), statt zu den kleinen Leuten, den Anglern zu stehen. Dass vereinzelte SPD-Landespolitiker wie Reinhold Gall aus Baden-Württemberg sich klar anglerfreundlich positionieren, ist leider nicht mehr als ein kleiner Tropfen auf einen sehr heissen Stein. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das sein Kollege Jost aus dem Saarland aktuell ein anglerfeindliches Landesgesetz mit C+R - Verbot erlassen hat (gibt es nur im Saarland und in Schleswig Holstein)

*Die Note:*
Insgesamt müsste man hier sowohl an Hand der Antwort wie auch der praktischen Politik eine klare 6, ein "ungenügend" geben. Da aber immerhin eine Antwort gegeben wurde, muss ich das honorieren und daher wird die SPD mit einer 5, mit "ungenügend" von mir bewertet.

----------------------------------------​
*Die LINKE*
Die Linke hat sich konkret mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und alle Fragen einzeln beantwortet.
Zu allen Punkten antwortet die LINKE durchaus anglerfreundlich und kompetent. Vor allem sieht die LINKE auch mehr Gründe als nur Verwertung und Hege fürs Angeln. 

*Aus der praktischen Politik*
Die LINKE lässt sich in Thüringen u. a. von den da kleinen GRÜNEN am Nasenring führen, was die Kormoranproblematik angeht. Sie verweisen in der Antwort auf die Gesetzgebungskompetenz der Länder, nehmen dann diese aber in der Praxis nicht anglerfreundlich wahr. Wie in Thüringen, wo der linke Ministerpräsident die GRÜNEN da (Thema Kormoran) gegen Angler machen lässt.
Positiv hingegen ist der Einsatz der Bundespartei, die mit Anfragen an die Regierung sowohl zur Komoranproblematik wie zum Angelverbot in den AWZ und Baglimit diesen Themen immerwieder Gehör verschafft. 

*Die Note:*
Die Linke hat die Fragen kompetent und anglerfreundlich beantwortet. Im Bundestag haben sie dies durch entsprechende Anfragen untermauert. Leider geht es dann da, wo sie regieren, eher schief. Wie in Thüringen, wo der linke Ministerpräsident die GRÜNEN da (Thema Kormoran) gegen Angler machen lässt.
Daher kann es keine 1, "sehr gut", sondern nur eine 2, ein "gut", geben. 

----------------------------------------​
*Bündnis90/Die  GRÜNEN*
Die GRÜNEN versuchen Nebelkerzen zu schiessen, wie in Frage 1, wo sie betonen, Angeln käme nicht im § 1 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes vor. Das war auch nicht die Frage, sondern die war, ob Angeln danach mit seinem Erholungswert nicht eine der  prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist. Hier wollte man also eine positive Beurteilung vermeiden.
Diese Art und Weise zieht sich für mich durch alle weiteren Fragen durch. So sollen weiterhin Anzeigemöglichkeiten für PETA erhalten bleiben, nur Nahrung und Hege wird als Grund für Anglern akzeptiert, Tierschutz und Möglichkeiten zur Restriktion gegen Angler seitens Naturschutz wird für wichtiger gesehen als Anglerschutz. 

*Aus der praktischen Politik*
Es gibt keinen anglerfreundlichen Aspekt aus der praktischen Arbeit der GRÜNEN in Bund und Ländern. Wo sie an der Macht sind (leider dann immer auch als für Angeln zuständige Minister) gibt es nur Verbote, Einschränkungen und Regulierungen. Dass der Minister Habeck von der CDU gezwungen wurde, sich gegen das Angelverbot AWZ auszusprechen, wird vom gleichen Minister mit dem anglerfeindlichen C+R-Verbot gleich wieder "zurechtgerückt" (gibt es sonst nur noch im Saarland) 

*Die Note:*
Hier ist trotz viel Wortgeklingel die klare, anglerfeindliche Intention schon in der Antwort erkennbar. Da dazu in der praktischen Arbeit im Bund wie in den Ländern in Bezug auf Angeln und Angler die GRÜNEN eine reine Verbots- und Aussperrpartei sind,  kann ich hier nur eine 5, ein "mangelhaft vergeben. 
Ein "ungenügend", eine 6, gab es nur nicht, weil überhaupt eine Antwort kam.

----------------------------------------​
*FDP*
Die FDP hat sich auch konkret mit den Fragen beschäftigt und diese durchgehend anglerfreundlich beantwortet. Auf Nachfrage wurde eine Koalition mit den GRÜNEN auch im Bund nicht ausgeschlossen. Die FDP sieht sich klar als Partei der Naturnutzer, und damit der Angler, nach dem Motto „Schützen durch Nützen“. Sie positionieren sich klar gegen Tierrechtler, setzen aber nicht auf eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes im Bund, sondern auf anglerfreundliche Landesregelungen. Abknüppelgebote wie in Bayern werden abgelehnt,  in einzelnen Ländern bestehende Verbote des Zurücksetzens entnahmefähiger Fische wären zu streichen.  

*Aus der praktischen Politik* Die Bundespartei sorgt schon durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dafür - auch  ohne im Bundestag zu sein  - dass Themen der Natur (Schützen durch Nützen) nicht alleine den GRÜNEN überlassen werden. Auch in den Ländern ist die FDP meist anglerfreundlich in der praktischen Arbeit tätig.
In Baden-Württemberg oder Niedersachsen gibt es im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns aktive Abgeordnete wie Fred Bullinger oder Dr. Gero Hocker, die eine klare Linie pro Angler fahren. 
Leider wurde in Schleswig Holstein eine Koalition mit den anglerfeindlichen Grünen geschlossen und das auch für den Bund nicht ausgeschlossen. 
Obwohl in Schleswig Holstein in der Regierung, werden keine anglerfreundlichen Akzente gesetzt (Angelverbote AWZ, Baglimit, Angeltourismus etc.). Noch immer besteht das unsägliche C+R Verbot des grünen Miniters Habeck, von angekündigten Gesprächen der FDP mit den GRÜNEN zur Abschaffung hörte man noch nichts. 

*Die Note:*
Die Antwort auf den Wahlprüfstein war umfassend, kompetent und anglerfreundlich. Im Bund wie in den Ländern steht die FDP nach aussen wie in praktischer Arbeit zu Anglern. Leider wird aber weder eine Koalition mit den GRÜNEN  ausgeschlossen (Nachfrage wegen aktueller Geschehnisse in S-H), noch wird in Schleswig Holstein in praktischer Arbeit etwas für Angler getan, seit die da mit FDP in Verantwortung ist. Daher kann es kein "sehr gut", keine 1 geben. Ich kann nur ein "gut", eine 2, vergeben.

----------------------------------------​
*AfD*
Die AfD hat sich mit dem Thema konkret beschäftigt und mehr als nur die eigentlichen Fragen beantwortet - sie fügten noch eine Aussage ihres Landesverbandes in MeckPomm an (dazu später mehr) .
Insgesamt sind die Antworten der AfD anglerfreundlich zu allen Punkten der Fragen, die Leistungen der Angler werden anerkannt, man grenzt sich gegen PETA, und sinnfreien Schutz ab. 

Leider kam dann der zusätzliche Punkt aus MeckPomm, der unverlangt mitgesendet wurde.. 

Denn was im zusätzlich eingestellten Punkt aus MeckPomm vergessen wurde zu erwähnen ist, dass sich die hier die AfD vom anglerfeindlichen Landesverband (https://www.lav-mv.de/) einspannen liess und dessen irrsinnige Forderung zum Thema Baglimit mit Schonzeit  und Schonmaßanhebung in den Landtag einbrachte (http://www.dokumentation.landtag-mv...gbegrenzung-auf-dorsch-für-freizeitangler.pdf).

*Aus der praktischen Politik*
Die AfD ist eine junge Partei, die bisher nirgends in Verantwortung steht. In Veranstaltungen wie in Linkenheim beim angelpolitischen Fischereitag präsentierten sich AfD -Politiker durchaus anglerfreundlich. 
Das erste Mal, wo es dann um Politik für Angler gehen sollte, in Mecklenburg Vorpommern, versagten sie dann gänzlich und brachten die anglerfeindlichen Forderungen des LAV MeckPomm im Landtag ein.  Hier muss  die AFD noch klar nachlegen und nicht einfach Forderungen von anglerfeindlichen Verbänden übernehmen und im Landtag einbringen, wo es um im Kern um  EU- und nicht um Landesrecht geht! 

*Die Note:*
Die  Beantwortung der Fragen war durchaus anglerfreundlich. Abknüppelgebote und generelle Rücksetzverbote werden als pervers angesehen, Hilfe für Anger gegen Tierrechtler würden durch Information auch der Parteigliederungen in den Ländern  gegeben. Leider wurde in Mecklenburg Vorpommern in der praktischen Arbeit dann dies gleich wieder konterkariert, indem man anglerfeindliche Standpunkte des LAV-MeckPomm in den Landtag einbrachte. So kann es keine 2, ein "gut" geben, sondern ich muss die AfD mit einem "befriedigend", einer 3 bewerten. 

----------------------------------------​
Auch hier gilt weiter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir informieren unsere Leser ausdrücklich, dass nicht alleine auf Grundlage diesen Wahlprüfsteins gewählt werden sollte:
> *ACHTUNG!!!!*
> ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen..
> 
> Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt aber sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab.






Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Ich habe auch eine ganze Reihe Politiker an ihren Straßenständen hier in Bayern auf Angelthemen (und auch Fischerei, ist hier schließlich Franken) angesprochen. Im Wesentlichen wäre ich zu den gleichen Ergebnissen gekommen. Einzige Unterschiede: Der Linken hätte ich eine 3 gegeben, der AfD eine 2.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Anmerkung:
Ich habe mir schon die Mühe gemacht, jede Note genau zu begründen.

Meine persönliche , allgemeinpolitische Haltung habe ich hoffentlich geschafft, komplett auszublenden und mich rein aufs angelpolitische zu konzentrieren.

Dass Angler im Ernstfall immer in der "Verhandlunsmasse" bei einer Koalition (egal welche Parteien) eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen, ist mir klar. 

In der grundlegenden Tendenz in Bezug auf Anglerfreundlichkeit hoffe ich es aber gut getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Zusammen ergibt es 20!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

?????????


----------



## Double2004 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Meine Meinung, keine Wahlempfehlung: 

CDU/CSU: 6
SPD: 3
FDP: 4
Linke: 4
Grüne: 1
AfD: 3

Und nun?

Ich habe selten einen für mich so inhaltsleeren Beitrag gelesen, wie die Threaderöffnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Ich habe im Gegensatz zu Dir immerhin meine Bewertung klar dargelegt.

Dass das  Schützer- und GRÜNENfreunden nicht so gefällt, ist mir klar und muss (und kann) ich akzeptieren 

Aber etwas mehr Substanz in der Antwort (mit entsprechenden Erklärungen warum und wie die Benotung, wie bei mir auch) hätt ich trotzdem erwartet ..


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Moin .

Meine Meinung ist wer nicht für Angler ist ist gegen sie .

Habe da zur Wahl  nicht viel auswahl.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Meine Meinung ist wer nicht für Angler ist ist gegen sie .


Kann ich nachvollziehen, ich sehe da auch das größte Problem:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Angler im Ernstfall immer in der "Verhandlunsmasse" bei einer Koalition (*egal welche Parteien*) eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen, ist mir klar.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Es ist wie bei allen Themen & Analysen der Parteienhaltung dazu selbstverständlich kritisch zu sehen;
allg. Tenor, "vor den Wahlen erzählen alle viel, danach...".
Völlig wurscht, ob es um Pflege, Aussenpolitik oder Angeln geht.

Es ist aber ausgesprochen löblich, dass Thomas sich so viel Arbeit mit dieser Nummer macht.
Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, was er daraus ziehen will und was nicht.
ABER: allein, dass ein Presseunternehmen die Parteien darauf anspricht, so detailliert, und zur Not auch mit Nachfragen,
nötigt die Parteien, sich mit dem Thema Angeln überhaupt zu beschäftigen!
Allein das ist ein Mehrwert.

Schon die Mühe, die sich die Parteien geben, sagt schon verdammt viel. 
Da ist z.B. selbst die inhaltlich eher negative Antwort der Grünen besser als die dahingerotzte Antwort der SPD.

Dazu dann die inhaltliche Bewertung.
Man muss Thomas Analyse nicht in allem zustimmern, aber sie gibt Denkanstösse, so dass jeder sich ein Urteil zu den Parteien bilden kann, ...wenn er will.

Insgesamt ein in sich komplett durchgearbeitetes Thema, das Maßstäbe setzt!
Der (vom Anglerboard abgekupferte!) Mist des DAFV schafft im Vergleich gar mal das Verhältnis Aldi-no-name-Cola zu Krimsekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der (vom Anglerboard abgekupferte!) Mist des DAFV schafft im Vergleich gar mal das Verhältnis Aldi-no-name-Cola zu Krimsekt.


Das gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## BERND2000 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung, keine Wahlempfehlung:
> 
> CDU/CSU: 6
> SPD: 3
> ...


 
 Na DU Antwortest aber auch nicht umfangreich begründet.
 Von mir wird es aber  auch nur eine Knappe Antwort geben und nur entsprechend wie ich sie als Angler wahrnehme.

 SPD =5 (Die Tun gar nichts) 
 Grüne = 5 (Beim Naturschutz als Grundlage schwächelnd und bei Tierschutz und Verboten Punkten)
 CDU= 5+ (Tradition scheinen sie erhalten zu wollen, eher gegen extremen Tierschutz, leider aber auch nicht mehr. )
 AFD klingt alles ganz nett, ich warte einmal ab, was da rüber kommt. 
 FDP= 3 (Aber auch nicht mehr)
 LINKE= 4+(Klingt alles ganz nett, aber wenn es konkret wird traue ich Ihnen nicht zu verantwortungsvoll, auch weniger nette Dinge durchzusetzen.
 -------------------------------
 Fazit: Von Ihnen beeindruckte mich als Angler lediglich die FDP.
 Wie das bei der AFD wird, warte ich einmal ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Auch Bernds Begründung ist nachvollziehbar


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Sei's drum. Ich finde auch, dass sich Thomas Mühe gegeben und sich im Rahmen der Vorgaben um Objektivität ( falls es so etwas überhaupt gibt) bemüht hat. Und das meine ich ernst!
Insoweit finde ich es lustig, dass meine Wahlentscheidung (schon längst) auf eine der beiden angebotenen Note 2 Parteien gefallen ist. Nun gut, in meinem Falle sitzt die Verwandtschaft im Bundestag und ist auch noch mit dem Ressort Umweltpolitik beschäftigt. D.h. es gibt seit Jahren zum Thema Freizeitfischerei einen intensiven Austausch auf sachlich fachlicher Ebene.
Selbstverständlich können die jeweiligen Parteien die dollsten Dinge versprechen und ihre Antworten exakt auf die Bedürfnisse des jeweiligen Zielpublikums abstimmen. Ich für meinen Teil mache deshalb jenseits aller Botschaften einen Kompetenzcheck. Insoweit bin ich zu einem sehr eindeutigen Ergebnis gekommen...


----------



## cafabu (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

In Bezug auf Thomas gebe ich Grünknochen vollkommen recht.
Aber was kann man von Politikern erwarten, die von Angeln (min. 90%) keine Ahnung haben. Die sogar bei Herrn Dr. (?) Gutenberg die catch&release Diskussion vorantreiben?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung, keine Wahlempfehlung:
> 
> CDU/CSU: 6
> SPD: 3
> ...



Das nenne ich Selbsterkenntnis! Aber das ist ein Forum mit einer nachsichtigen Administration, du kannst hier ganz unbenotet üben!



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Insoweit finde ich es lustig, dass meine Wahlentscheidung (schon längst) auf eine der beiden angebotenen Note 2 Parteien gefallen ist. Nun gut, in meinem Falle sitzt die Verwandtschaft im Bundestag und ist auch noch mit dem Ressort Umweltpolitik beschäftigt.
> 
> Für deine Verwandschaft bei den Altkommunisten kannst du nichts, aber
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil mache deshalb jenseits aller Botschaften einen Kompetenzcheck. Insoweit bin ich zu einem sehr eindeutigen Ergebnis gekommen...



der Linken bei umweltpolitischen Themen als einschlägig interessierter Naturnutzer Kompetenz zuzusprechen, finde ich persönlich ziemlich kühn.#h


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Unabhängig mal davon, dass ich keine Partei genannt habe, ist jeder einzelne selbst dafür verantwortlich, nach welchen Kriterien er zu welchem Ergebnis kommt.
Der eine so, der andere so. Die Welt bietet viele Optionen...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Ich finds vor allem gut, dass nicht nur die Antworten berücksichtigt wurden (Papier kann manchmal geduldig sein) - sondern auch die wirklich konkret gemachte Politik mit eingeflossen ist. Beides ist mir persönlich wichtig.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Sehe ich ähnlich Franz, aber es wird auf meine Wahl keinen Einfluss haben denn unterm Strich würde das bedeuten niemanden wählen zu können.
Würde mich kaputtlachen wenn die Partei über 5% kommen und somit zum Königsmacher werden könnte XD


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Unabhängig mal davon, dass ich keine Partei genannt habe,
> 
> Du wolltest schon verstanden werden, oder? Da du es ja für sinnvoll befunden hast, uns über deine verwandschaftlichen Beziehungen zu irgendwelchen Bundestagsabgeordneten aufzuklären und über deine diesem Fakt geschuldete Wahlentscheidung zu informieren, kann es bei den beiden mit 2 benoteten Parteien ja nur die LInke sein, die FDP hat nämlich aktuell keine Sitze im Bundestag, oder ist das bei deiner ganzen Kompetenzcheckerei an dir vorbeigegangen?
> 
> ...



In der Tat, und kaum Möglichkeiten! Wir leben in finsteren Zeiten, rot-grüner Bruder!|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Gab es hier nicht mal einen Link zu einem Jägerforum, wo die Linken den Jägern das Recht auf den Besitz des erlegten Wildes abgesprochen haben, Wildtiere gehören der Allgemeinheit usw.?
> 70% des Wildes sollten gespendet werden. |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Forderung kannte ich,
> ...




diese Forumsbeiträge noch nicht, Danke dafür, ich brech grad zam!:q

Zitat: "Ergänzung obigen Artikels; "Das Gehirn des erlegten Wildes ist zu 100%  an den              DIE LINKE Kreisverband Rotenburg/Wümme abzuliefern.
Man erhofft sich dadurch sprunghaften Zuwachs fixer Ideen"

:vik:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ?????????



Mein Satz ist etwa genau so sinnvoll, wie deine Notenvergabe.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...itten-parteien-zum-themen-check-a-643679.html

Ich denke, der letzte Satz des verlinkten Artikels trifft die Wirklichkeit ziemlich genau.
Ich selbst kenne Angler quer durch alle relevanten Parteien. Insoweit - finde ich - schlägt das Angeln eher Brücken als Grenzzäune oder Mauern im Stile von Onkel Donald.
Schwere Zeiten? Nicht wirklich. Eher bunte...
Übrigens hab ich auch ne Menge Wildbret in der Truhe. Unvermeidlich, wenn die unmittelbare Verwandschaft auf die Pirsch geht (sowohl professionell, als auch als Freizeitjäger). Veganer gibt's nicht bei uns. Das, was uns eint, ist die Erkenntnis, dass man Schutz und Nutzung vernünftig zusammenbringen muss...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mein Satz ist etwa genau so sinnvoll, wie deine Notenvergabe.


aachso, das seh ich entspannt und verweise auch hier darauf:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Gegensatz zu Dir immerhin meine Bewertung klar dargelegt.
> ...................
> 
> Aber etwas mehr Substanz in der Antwort (mit entsprechenden Erklärungen warum und wie die Benotung, wie bei mir auch) hätt ich trotzdem erwartet ..



Zumindest mir hats geholfen, weil ich wieder neue Kontakte in den diversen Parteien dadurch erhalten habe, davon ab ;-))


Dazu:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, was er daraus ziehen will und was nicht.
> ABER: allein, dass ein Presseunternehmen die Parteien darauf anspricht, so detailliert, und zur Not auch mit Nachfragen,
> nötigt die Parteien, sich mit dem Thema Angeln überhaupt zu beschäftigen!
> Allein das ist ein Mehrwert.


Kannst nicht erwarten, dass jeder soweit denken kann oder will (gerade wer diversen Verbänden nahesteht)...
:g:g:g


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich Franz, aber es wird auf meine Wahl keinen Einfluss haben denn unterm Strich würde das bedeuten niemanden wählen zu können.



Bei mir hat es zumindest soviel Einfluss, dass ich nun immerhin vermuten darf, dass meine Wahlentscheidung sich nicht übermäßig nachteilig auf mein Hobby auswirken wird.  

Ist ja auch schonmal was


----------



## hans albers (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

ich werde bestimmt meine wahl nicht 
von angelpolitischen themen abhängig machen.

das angeln ist ein hobby für mich, 
und es gibt wichtigere themen bereiche für mich.





davon ab erzählen die parteien durch die bank vor der wahl viel,
danach sieht es dann immer ganz anders aus.
|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Musst Du ja nicht - für andere isses wichtig. 

Und hier ist Angelpolitik nunmal das einzige politische Thema.

Würden alle das Gleiche aus gleichen Gründen wählen, könnte man sich die Wahl ja gleich sparen ;-)))


----------



## Grünknochen (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Hinzu kommt: Einfache Antworten, mögen sie noch so sehr die eigenen Vorstellungen treffen, nützen rein gar nichts und sagen im Maximum etwas darüber aus, dass man in einer bestimmten Zielgruppe Stimmen fischen will.
Sich in einem komplexen Thema kompetent und konsequent einzubringen, ist der Punkt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

darum habe ich auch praktische angelpolitische Arbeit mit einbezogen


----------



## Grünknochen (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Hast Du auch. Also d'accord.
Ich für meinen Teil hab auch die konkreten Antworten im Kontext der Befragung des Fischereiverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. mit einbezogen:
http://av-nds.de/images/Artikel/201...ntworten/2017-09-20_AVN-Wahlprst-komplett.pdf

Nicht ohne Absicht weisen übrigens die Niedersachsen am Ende des Themas darauf hin, am Sonntag zur Wahl zu gehen. Ich denke (besser: ich weiß es aus berufenem Munde), dass sie mit ihrer Aktion auch einen Beitrag zur morgigen BT Wahl leisten wollen.


----------



## JottU (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Ist ja schön und gut, daß so eine Umfrage gemacht wurde. In meiner Wahlentscheidung sind aber andere Themen wichtiger.
Ist wohl eher was für Leute wo die Entscheidung noch knapp ist, dies dann mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## Fyrdraca (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Hallo!

Ich finde gut, dass einer sich überhaupt Mühe macht wenigstens die größeren Parteien zum Thema Angeln zu befragen!

Vielen Dank Thomas!


----------



## jigga1986 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Danke für deine Mühe Thomas

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Ist die AfD eigentlich pro oder eher gegen Angler?[edit by Admin - akzeptiert unsere Regen, KEINE allgemeine Politik] aber vielleicht ist dieser [edit] wenigstens fürs Thema angeln zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Lies Begründung hier, dazu war sie da. 

Oder die die Einzelantwort, oder die zusammen gefassten Antworten, habe ich ALLES bereit gestellt.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Na dann Petri Heil


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Petri Dank |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

geht doch - danke ;-)))


----------



## Hering 58 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geht doch - danke ;-)))



Denk an dein Blutdruck. :q


----------



## gixxer (26. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Der Mega Gau ist eingetreten. Die Grünen Freunde dürfen, höchstwahrscheinlich, mitregieren. Was das in Bezug auf unser Hobby für Auswirkungen hat? Ich will es mir nicht vorstellen. Diese Kasperpartei, zu Joschkas Zeiten fand ich die mal gut , wird wieder irgendwelche Weltfremde Forderungen aufstellen in Bezug Umweltschutz und Natur. Alles Wildwuchs keine Pflege der Natur mehr einfach wachsen lassen. Letztes Jahr am Teich ging mir schon einmal so ein zersauster Rauschebart auf den Nerv. Wollte ne Grundsatzdiskussion über das Angeln beginnen. Keine Ahnung aber einen raushauen. Ich bin jetzt besser mal ruhig zu meiner Einstellung zu dieser Partei. Nur soviel.... Willkommen im Mittelalter Kräutersammelnd  mit Pferd und Kutsche. Falls das mit dem Pferd nicht gegen den Tierschutz verstößt.


----------



## Leech (27. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



gixxer schrieb:


> Der Mega Gau ist eingetreten. Die Grünen Freunde dürfen, höchstwahrscheinlich, mitregieren. Was das in Bezug auf unser Hobby für Auswirkungen hat?.



Die Fischereigesetze sind traditionell Landesrecht und werden dort auch verbleiben.
Höchstens am Tierschutzgesetz könnten sie rumdrehen - die Mehrheit dafür würden sie wohl unter FDP und CDU/CSU nicht kriegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Deswegen waren unsere Fragen zur BUNDEStagswahl (im Gegensatz zu denen des DAFV) eben rein auf diese Bundesgesetze bezogen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Leech schrieb:


> Die Fischereigesetze sind traditionell Landesrecht und werden dort auch verbleiben.
> Höchstens am Tierschutzgesetz könnten sie rumdrehen - die Mehrheit dafür würden sie wohl unter FDP und CDU/CSU nicht kriegen.



Die Fischereigesetze sind hierbei völlig egal, die Grünen sind die ideologischen Vorreiter einer Philosophie, welche Tiere generell als vom Menschen unterdrückte Lebewesen und Landschaft als vom Menschen ausgebeutete Fläche inszeniert. Hier werden auf einer ganz anderen Ebene Entscheidungen über die Deutungshoheit in unser aller Umwelt getroffen!


----------

